# How to install themes in ubuntu 8.10 GNOME ??



## esumitkumar (Nov 20, 2008)

complete noob..plz tell step by step how to install themes from 
*www.gnome-look.org


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 20, 2008)

Download a theme (.tar.gz format mostly). [Example Theme]
Go to System > Preferences > Appearance and drag-drop the file into it.
Upon successful message, press the Customize button in the same window and choose the installed theme from the list to apply.

C'mon, this one was too easy to figure out by self!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Qwerty..I didnt know it was so easy 

I applied Mac OS X theme ..it doesnt change any icons  ..only windows borders and colors


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 21, 2008)

Icon themes are to be installed separately. Here are several.


----------



## Silux (Dec 4, 2008)

hi every1

 i did the above steps it does not want to install it tells me that the file i selected does not appear to be a valid theme!!

pls help


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

^^File might be corrupted


----------

